# White CAAD9's



## 1017 (May 27, 2010)

To compete with the Black CAAD9 thread....

This is just the newest and (hopefully) final version of my 09 CAAD9. The only changes really is the saddle, Tested a few models (Flite, SLR, and settled on a Fizik Arione and Wheels/Tires from Ksyrium SL's with Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX to 32 spoke open Pros CD laced 3 cross to some Campy Chorus Hubs, with Vittoria Open Pave' tires. 
I don't care about the wight or anything. The ride is great, With the Mavic's it was pretty harsh. The Short rides I have taken with the new set up have been smoother and just as quick plus the hubs sound like angry bee's. She has been ridden in the DC area while in School, Bremerton/Seattle area for work, and is coming with me to work in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba hence the change of wheels and tires to something I can fix my self. 

The Build is very straight forward.
56 cm frame non BB30, Ultra Heavy Fork...
The Open Pro CD's and Open Pave's
Ritchey WCS Wet black stem and bar, 2 bolt carbon seat post
Campagnolo components-
Record-Shifters, Chain, Cables, and Bottom Bracket
Chorus-Brakes, Hubs, Crank, Rear derailleur, 
Centaur- Front derailleur
Veloce-12-25 Cassette 

Only Changes are going to be the QR's, bought the wheels used with no QR's so I got some 5.95$ ones from the LBS. Looking for Record D-Ring QR's.


<a href="https://s786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/?action=view&current=DSC01560.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/DSC01560.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/?action=view&current=DSC01565.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/DSC01565.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/?action=view&current=DSC01562.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/DSC01562.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/?action=view&current=IMG00003-20100416-1048.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/IMG00003-20100416-1048.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

To be honest, when I first started shopping late last summer, that's the color I was looking at. Then I stalled until spring, and got interested in the 9-4. As it is, I ended up with black, but I'd have been happy with white too.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

That is sweet looking. I just built out a Caad9 and will post pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdmgunh (May 8, 2009)

I just ordered a white CAAD9-6. It should be a tremendous upgrade from the 25yr old noodley steel bike that I've been riding. It will also be great to have integrated shifters instead of down tube shifters. 

Steel may be real, but I prefer a snappier ride. For comfort I will switch to 25c tires when the 1st set is worn out.

I'm hoping the bike will be in Thursday, then I'll take a picture.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

best. tires. ever. made.


Starnut


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

nice, green tires on that frame....not for me..


----------



## 1017 (May 27, 2010)

The tires were not added due to color. The bike is coming with me to work in Cuba for a year so I choose a solid tire that could do well in anything that comes in my way. Much like the paris-roubaix, as these tires are mostly seen. They are great tires so far. 

But I agree, it does look somewhat odd sort of cool in a way I guess.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

1017 said:


> The tires were not added due to color. The bike is coming with me to work in Cuba for a year so I choose a solid tire that could do well in anything that comes in my way. Much like the paris-roubaix, as these tires are mostly seen. They are great tires so far.
> 
> But I agree, it does look somewhat odd sort of cool in a way I guess.


The green tires look fantastic. They remind me of how my old CAAD4 looked with Micheling Axial Pro tires. Not to hijack the thread, but how the hell are you going to Cuba for a year, assuming you are a US citizen of course?

CHL


----------



## 1017 (May 27, 2010)

CHL said:


> The green tires look fantastic. They remind me of how my old CAAD4 looked with Micheling Axial Pro tires. Not to hijack the thread, but how the hell are you going to Cuba for a year, assuming you are a US citizen of course?
> 
> CHL


Active Duty Navy. Should be pretty good gig, work, beach, study and ride.


----------

